
AWS S3 vs. Azure vs. Google storage market share - ferrantim
http://blog.filestack.com/thoughts-and-knowledge/aws-s3-vs-azure-vs-google-storage/
======
ferrantim
Not surprising that s3 is in the lead, but somewhat that Azure is growing so
fast, while Google is not. Of course, not representative of all use cases, but
still, probably a pretty good proxy for overall cloud market share.

